# AGHA khan admission A level student



## Furqan Ahmed (Oct 9, 2011)

hellow my name is furqan ahmed shah and i am a student of A levels (As ) in pakistan rawalpindi ....i took physics chemistry biology and maths firstly i need to know are the subjects enough for getting in medical college ?
secondly i am thinking to give SAt exams in january SAT1 so please guide me what grades should i get in my A levels to get admission in good medical college like AGHA khan .....and what is the fee structure of Agha khan ?
kindly guide me out .#confused


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Furqan Ahmed said:


> hellow my name is furqan ahmed shah and i am a student of A levels (As ) in pakistan rawalpindi ....i took physics chemistry biology and maths firstly i need to know are the subjects enough for getting in medical college ?
> secondly i am thinking to give SAt exams in january SAT1 so please guide me what grades should i get in my A levels to get admission in good medical college like AGHA khan .....and what is the fee structure of Agha khan ?
> kindly guide me out .#confused


Well Colleges require Physics , chemistry and biology in Alevel .And sat would not be of much benefit apart from nust-amc which has seats for sat . Otherwise all the medical colleges including Aga khan take their own tests or consider the provincial entry tests .
You can see the fee structure on the aga khan website , but it is around 7 lak per year !


----------

